# Inconsistent Pressure in Zones



## Pdhoffmann (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey all - I have a rain bird irrigation system with 6 zones that was installed 5 or so years ago. This year we have made some changes to our garden beds and so I am adjusting several of the sprinkler heads to accommodate the changes. Running into a few issues that so far my googling and reading haven't been able to help me resolve:

1. I am using Rainbird 1800 PRS-30 sprinkler heads with VAN nozzles. In all of the shorter nozzle ranges (VAN-4, VAN-6, VAN-8), I am getting significantly more range than I should and I can't figure out why. My understanding is that if I have too much pressure in the system, the pressure compensating sprinkler head will bring it down to 30PSI, which is in the operating range for the VAN nozzles.

2. I converted one of the sprinkler heads to bubbler nozzles on the same zone using a RCKIT-1PS. I know this is a no-no, but there is plenty of pressure in my system and again, the sprinkler head converter should bring it down to 30 PSI. The bubblers at times start off really strong with about a 3ft radius, then die down to a few inches. I must be missing something, but I don't understand why this doesn't work if I have enough pressure in the system.

Any help would be much appreciated before I have to pay someone to come look at it. I'm getting tired of over spraying the garden beds and watering the driveway.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Are you saying you're getting more distance than you should based on the actual nozzle specs from Rainbird for your particular nozzle, PSI, and angle (90', 180', etc)?

If you're only a couple feet longer, you can always adjust them down a bit with a flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Pdhoffmann (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks Spaceman - I am getting significantly more distance than spec'd. (Like 8ft from a 4ft nozzle). I have tried to adjust them down with the screw on top, but I have to screw them so far down it starts to restrict the pattern (it really has to be screwed 90%+ down to limit the distance).


----------

